# cube4you cube?



## Regisiew (Feb 17, 2009)

alright, im going to buy another cube just because i want one =P. the cubes i had in mind where, edison, cube4you, joy cube, PUZL cube, or any of the chinese DIY's(type a, b, c, etc.) or slick cube. the ones that i personally thing are probably better are edison, cube4you, and the chinese DIY's. im looking for a cube that cuts corners VERY well, but still rarely pops, and very smooth turning, or crispy, i like them both. if u could tlel me the differences between them and which one you would think would meet my expectations please say why. thanks so much!


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 17, 2009)

Cube4you cube has all those qualities that you listed. It cuts corners like it was its job, 'crispy', and has smooth turning.

(All of this info was based on the reviews I saw/read.)


----------



## crazyasianskills (Feb 18, 2009)

You're back?

Normally I would not respond to your threads, but I'm pretty much telling everyone to get the cube4you cube.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> alright, im going to buy another cube just because i want one =P. the cubes i had in mind where, edison, cube4you, joy cube, PUZL cube, or any of the chinese DIY's(type a, b, c, etc.) or slick cube. the ones that i personally thing are probably better are edison, cube4you, and the chinese DIY's. im looking for a cube that cuts corners VERY well, but still rarely pops, and very smooth turning, or crispy, i like them both. if u could tlel me the differences between them and which one you would think would meet my expectations please say why. thanks so much!



Meany not saying that joys are one of the better ones  C4Y cube is supposed to be good...I use Joys, they are crispy, turn fine, and do not pop (if you can use them right )

P.S. - Joy cubes available at Tribox.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd say avoid C4Y at all costs. They have horrible service. I'd recommend Rubik's DIY because it fits 99% of the qualities. Keep in mind no single cube will do all that though.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Feb 18, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> Keep in mind no single cube will do all that though.



My cube4you cube doesssss.


----------



## Odin (Feb 18, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind no single cube will do all that though.
> ...



Same with mine.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah I've heard all positive reviews on youtube, and I've got mine on the way. I'm really hoping the black ones aren't crap, but I'm betting they're not.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Feb 18, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Yeah I've heard all positive reviews on youtube, and I've got mine on the way. I'm really hoping the black ones aren't crap, but I'm betting they're not.



I might assemble mine today, been kind of lazy. If I do I will let you know how it is.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 18, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> I'd say avoid C4Y at all costs. They have horrible service. I'd recommend Rubik's DIY because it fits 99% of the qualities. Keep in mind no single cube will do all that though.



They have been great for me.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I think they have terrible customer service but the cubes are great.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 19, 2009)

totally depends on the cube.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Dec 15, 2010)

get edison. i ordered my c4u diy but it hasen't come yet.oh yea you'll probably want to put c4u core springs and screws in the edison


----------

